# 24" Boys Stelber



## 1fastgramp (Oct 23, 2010)

Any info on this would be great. It is a neat bike from the mid 60's guessing by the plate on it and the girls Schwinn that had the sequential numbered plate. I have not found another picture of this bike anywhere. Not for sale. Thanks


----------

